# How to remove La Pavoni shower screen



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

How do you remove the shower screen from a La Pavoni 1974?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Watch this






I think you need to take the grouphead and the piston off.


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey thanks for the link, but I think my model should be easier to remove the screen? My grouphead is not bolted to the frame. I think I read somewhere it should be easier to remove the shower screen on the 1974 model.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

@mokapot you should fine something here

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/lapavoni_faidate_eng.htm


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

twotone said:


> @mokapot you should fine something here
> 
> http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/lapavoni_faidate_eng.htm


Thanks for the link and yes there are a lot of good info on that site. He has a guide on how to remove the screen for the the earlier versions which is much harder to remove. Mine should be easier to remove.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

@mokapot



mokapoka said:


> Thanks for the link and yes there are a lot of good info on that site. He has a guide on how to remove the screen for the the earlier versions which is much harder to remove. Mine should be easier to remove.


Did you find a link or have you instructions how to remove the shower screen on the 1974 ish models?

Cheers


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

MooMaa said:


> @mokapot
> 
> Did you find a link or have you instructions how to remove the shower screen on the 1974 ish models?
> 
> Cheers


I did not find a link for my 1974 model but I just followed the instructions for similar model here: http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/La_Pavoni/Faidate/gruppo_eng.htm

The grouphead on my Pavoni is not bolted like the one in the link but otherwise I followed the instructions in the link. I did not need to use a hammer though, I just pressed the piston out after removing the bolt and screws.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

It was quite simple to press out on my pre millennium model once the lever and two spindle lock nuts were removed - make sure you have some food safe grease handy for the new seals - prob worth popping in a new shower screen for a £5 as well.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Great.

Thanks for the advice and quick replies.


----------

